# Any One In Los Angeles



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

Any Gto's In Los Angeles I Seen Some But Dont Know If There From La.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

No but i will be in LA around the middle of May, if you wanna go cruising let me know.....


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Orange County


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

ANY GTO MEETS IN Orange County:cheers


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

Technically I live in the IE, but I spend all my time out in Norwalk. You live in Maywood? Thats kinda close. The OC is pretty close too.


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

Were In Norwalk, I Live In Maywood And Work, In Downey!!!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

*any one in los angeles*

i live in chino hills


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

HEY WHATS UP SOCAL GTO!!! ANY MEETS UP IN CHINO HILLS:seeya:


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

*any one in los angeles*

not that i know of, but one of my friends told me that one of his co workers got an 05 or 06 gto and i am going to try to get in touch with him.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

Maybe we can set up some kind of meeting somewhere in the middle. There seems to be enough of us close by. I wonder if anyone is interested in getting together at a resteraunt or something. I know the classic car guys do it at Frisco's and the classic T-bird guys go to Frantones (Frantone's sucks)
Any ideas?
Hey, I spend alot of time by the metro station (where the 105/605 meet)


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

:agree IM UP FOR ANY MEETS, JUST SAY WHEN AND ILL SEE IF I DONT WORK OR IF ILL COULD GET THAT DAY OFF.arty: 

AND TO greaser32002 YEAH I KNOW WERE THE METRO IS, IS IN THE MIDDLE OF 105/605. I WORK AT PENSKE TOYOTA IN DOWNEY. :cheers 

DO YOU WORK IN THE METRO?


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

We should schedule a meet sometime. For me, it would have to be on the weekend. But I think we should get something together here for our fellow GOAT's. Purplehaze said he'll be home in May, which I know is kinda out there, but if this is one time thing, it would be cool. However, if this is gonna be a monthly thing, we could do it sooner. 
Out where I live, is the lake perris 1/8 mile track. $20, every friday, 6:30-10:30, Bring your own helmet. I met 2 other GTO guys there, one from Oceanside and I'm not sure where the other was from. I go occasionally, its really cool.
:cool 

And for 3RDGENGTO, my Girlfriend lives around the corner from the metro, hence why I'm there every weekend. I actually live/work out in Riverside area.
since your 'round the corner, hit me up sometime. Like I said, usually there on weekends. I'm there today.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

3RDGENGTO said:


> Any Gto's In Los Angeles I Seen Some But Dont Know If There From La.


Proud graduate of the Los Angeles Unified School District, are you?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Proud graduate of the Los Angeles Unified School District, are you?


LOL!
:lol:


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

if available on thursday nights there is always the irwindale 1/8 mile track. it costs 20 bucks to run on as well and i don't think you need a helmet unless you are running a certain speed.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I grew up in the city of Perris. A little spec in Riverside county. It really sucked growing up there. Thats why I hang out here now. But, for some reason, everyone seems to be moving into the area now. Population has increased tremendously, I've heard Moreno Valley is the fastest growing city in the states. So, no, I did not go to the LA school district, my girlfriend did. She went to the schools in Boyle Hights. 
Anyways, Who's up to a shin dig? We could set something up at a park maybe. Have a bar-b-q, check out each others rides, and hang out some time. Any Ideas? Lake Perris has a really big area for this kind of stuff.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

Also, its kinda wierd, but after I bought my car (1 year ago), for some reason 2 GTO's suddenly appeared not even a mile from my house. Both 04's but none the less, still a Goat. I'll ask them if they wanna go check this thing out if we decide to do it after all.


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

IM UP FOR WHAT EVER COMES UP, :agree COUNT ME IN. MAKE THE MEET HAPPEN:cool


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

3RDGENGTO said:


> IM UP FOR WHAT EVER COMES UP, :agree COUNT ME IN. MAKE THE MEET HAPPEN:cool


i will be in LA on May 15th or so in the Huntington beach area, Vegas on the 19th and Bakersfield on the 21st.... i am down for whatever and whenever, this will be my GOATs maiden voyage, and a memorable one it will be. I look forward to possibly hookin up with anyone interested.... if only for an afternoon of cruisin around seeing what kind of harmless trouble we can get into........

i will keep an eye on this thread, PM or however anyone would like to do it.... 

this sounds like fun :cheers


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

LETS TRY AND MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN ON MAY 15 THEN, :cheers


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

3RDGENGTO said:


> LETS TRY AND MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN ON MAY 15 THEN, :cheers


sounds good to me.... i am pretty sure we can work something out between now and then :cheers


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

Sounds good, Lets set a place and time. May 15 is a monday, so if others wish to show up, it would have to be in the afternoon for them. Any Ideas?


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

:agree IM UP FOR ANYTHING


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

Claremont here. I want to hook up with some GTO's with different exhaust systems before I spend. Borla, Corsa, JBA.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Anybody interested in meeting up at the Frisco's in downey on wednesday may the 17th at around 8 o'clock. Purplehaze said that the best days to meet up for him would be on the 16th or 17th on a different thread. I think that the Frisco's in Downey would be best since on wednesdays they have a group of hot rods that show up and I was told that there is usually a good turn out.


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

COUNT ME IN ILL BE THERE:cheers , 05 CYCLONEGRAY M6.:cool


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

If any one needs the address for mapquest reasons or what not Frisco's is located at 12050 Woodruff Ave. in Downey. It would be awesome to get a group of goats sitting amid a group of hotrods.


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

LET SEE HOW MANY CARS ARE GOINGarty: , SO ITS SOCAL GTO, AND ME WHO ALSE!!!!!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Come on there have to be more people out there.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

So nobody else interested?


----------



## jason_73 (May 4, 2006)

sound good for me i just cant make it till 8 or so to much traffic coming from the valley. so may 17 at 8 or is that to late.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

O.K. thats 3 of us any more out there?


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm totally there. I get off of work around 6:30, but It will take me an hour and half to get there. 8 pm on Wednesday is perfect for me.
:cheers


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats great. I get off work at 8, but I will probably leave at 7 just to make it on time.


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

I Work Around The Block, From Friscos, And I Get Out At 7:00 But Ill Be There At 8:00.


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

Would like to meet up with other GTO's, but my schedule this week and the location make it impossible. Hope you have a good turn out..:cheers arty:


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Where in diamond bar are you? I am just over the hill in in chino hills, about 5 minutes from diamond bar.


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

Over near the vicinity of Pathfinder.
So roughly where in Chino Hills are you....the hills or the flats.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I live right next to carbon canyon. The trip to pathfinder only takes me about 10 minutes tops.


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

Then your not that far away, I am sure there must be a few more GTO's around our locations. There is another GTO owner near me, that I have talked to a few times. Not sure if he is registered on any GTO forums.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

I will be there :cheers


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats great there should be 5 of us there. Hopefully a fair amount of hotrods show up. Look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## JNR Design (May 14, 2006)

Hey guys,

Frisco's is a few blocks from where I live, although I'm not sure if I can make it by tomorrow...


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

THATS GOOD, SE YOU ALL AT 8:00PM.:cheers I HAVE A 05 CYCLONE GRAY!!!!!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I will be rolling up with my 06 Phantom black metallic goat. Just look for the guy with the grey classic GTO shirt.


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

THANKS FOR EVERYONE THAT MADE IT TO FRISCOS:cheers arty: . AND HERES THE LINK FOR THE MALIBU, CRUISE. HOPE YOU GUYS COULD MAKE IT arty: 
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67529


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Would love to go to the malibu cruise, but unfortunalty I will be out in palm springs. Hey 3rdgengto did purplehaze come by when george and myself were eating. By the way george did you like the smoke show when I left?


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

HEY SOCAL GTO, I DID NOT SEE purplehaze, BUT I DID MEET JASON- HE CAME DOWN FROM THE VALLEY. DID YOU SEE HIM?


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

No when we were done eating and went outside everybody was gone. They took forever to get any of the food up, so we were inside for a while.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

socal gto said:


> Would love to go to the malibu cruise, but unfortunalty I will be out in palm springs. Hey 3rdgengto did purplehaze come by when george and myself were eating. By the way george did you like the smoke show when I left?


That was pretty cool. Keep that up, your gonna need new tires by tomorrow. "Go-Go-Gadget SMOKESCREEN!" My girl gets really scared when I do stuff like that. 
Thanks to all who showed up, that was a real treat. When I develop the Pics I'll post them here. (I hope they come out ok)


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey 3RDGENGTO, I want to smoke my rear taillights and was wondering if you can give me the guy's number that did yours. Most paint places that I ask, dont want to do that kind of stuff. Some didn't even want to install my SAP bumper. They said that they don't want to guarantee anything. Let me know.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

How can you do that drive from riverside out to downey so often? I just came back from palm springs and that many miles is a killer. I was surprised at the milage I got though.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

You just kinda get used to it. Thats why I got so many miles so quick. The car just cruizes mile after mile.:cool


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll be passin you up on wednesday because I am going back out to palm springs and coming back home for work on friday.


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

*new to LA*

I just purchased my new whip July 5. I am in LA! if there anything going down please keep me in mind!! :cheers


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Where in the Los Angeles area are you?


----------



## gtOHH_boy (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah here in the south bay but in L.A. allll the time. Any other events on the schdule.


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

I am in marina del rey... keep me posted for upcoming events! [email protected]


----------



## tusabes101 (Aug 12, 2006)

I am in the inland empire


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*Laguna Hills, CA*

Now that I found my locals, 

Anyone in the 714??? 562??? 760??? 949???

I just want to trying and start a "Goat Herd" and cruise the OC or something. 

Hit me up..., we'll start a new post in this Pacific area... 

arty:


----------



## stupidaznmunkey (Apr 22, 2006)

im down to meet up too! (even though i dont got a GTO yet 

in the OC area - but during the school yr in riversideeeee


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

909 here but i'll go were ever set something up!!!!!!how about we meet at the track play, than cruize the town!!!!!!arty: :cheers


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey 949 here, just got my GTO last Saturday.
I'm in Dana Point,CA


----------

